# How do you set the clock in a 1988 Chevy



## 88chevy (Dec 15, 2008)

just wanting to figure out how to set the clock thanks for your help


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

im assuming its the same as my 1990 but with the radio off hit set then im pretty sure its the seek button


----------



## 88chevy (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks you. you were right i had no idea it was that simple


----------

